# GR.CH. Assassinator II x Gaines Footie



## mashamplan (Sep 16, 2010)

Any one know if there are still dogmen running the Assassinator x Fargo cross


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

In East Europe runs some Assassinator x Red Boy blood.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [323384] :: DEACON JR ROM


----------

